# Wedding Invite for you guys!!!



## Becca (Jul 22, 2008)

_*You are cordially invited to come and celebrate in the joyous union of 
Rebecca Annette Brennan and Daniel Savage Case at Huck's Cove on August 9, 2008 at 6:30pm, reception to follow at the same location. 

Casual attire is requested, flip flops optional. 

Huck's Cove in Gautier, Mississippi for directions. 


Please R.S.V.P as soon as possible to [email protected]



Sincerely, 


Rebecca Brennan AND Daniel Case*_


----------



## seesul (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh really, I can´t get over 
Hey Dan, confirm please it´s not a joke 

Heartly congratulations to both of you and I wish you only happy days in the future!
How many years did you spend together till now?

I´m sorry I can´t attend but spent all my spare money at Duxford Flying Legends few days ago.
Loooooooking 4waaaaaaaaard for the wedding pics!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2008)

Man, I wish I could make it over.....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 22, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> _*You are cordially invited to come and celebrate in the joyous union of
> Rebecca Annette Brennan and Daniel Savage Case at Huck's Cove on August 9, 2008
> at 6:30pm, reception to follow at the same location.
> 
> ...




Daniel *Savage* ??? Boy, he'll never get over that !!

Gotta be a family name, no one could foretell he would be a party animal !

I assume the bride will wear jeans and one of his white shirts, w/flip-flops ?

Don't you just love it when a plan comes together ?? All the best, you
two.. Geeze..... I wish I could make it ....

Charles


----------



## Becca (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes, its the truth. We have been together for a year, now. AND STILL wanna do it! LOL! 

I wish alot of you guys could come, too. Really.


----------



## Becca (Jul 22, 2008)

ccheese said:


> I assume the bride will wear jeans and one of his white shirts, w/flip-flops ?
> 
> 
> 
> Charles



NUH-UH!!!! I'm going to look girly and everything!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 22, 2008)

D*MN! I wish that I could take part in celibrations....!!


----------



## seesul (Jul 22, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> Yes, its the truth. We have been together for a year, now. AND STILL wanna do it! LOL!
> 
> I wish alot of you guys could come, too. Really.



Yep, I also got married my wife after being together for a year or so and it still works Pic bellow...

When do you plan next kids?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 22, 2008)

I will be leaving for my cruise that day. I'm sorry.

But I wish you both a lifetime of happiness.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hope you can come out to the west coast so I can buy Les a budweiser.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Damn i wanna go, well ill just sit at home and drunk and pretend im there


----------



## seesul (Jul 22, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> Hope you can come out to the west coast so I can buy Les a budweiser.


Think Les calls Budweiser a piss beer in the What is the best beer in the world thread


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 22, 2008)

seesul said:


> Think Les calls Budweiser a piss beer in the What is the best beer in the world thread



I want to see if he will drink a free beer.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2008)

Well I would certainly love to come, but there is no way I could make the flight over at that time. I will be getting ready to fly to Crete for a 14 day vacation with my wife.

I will certainly drink some Greek Wine in your honor though!


----------



## Freebird (Jul 22, 2008)

Geez you guys, what a bunch of party poopers!  

If I get to be anywhere nearby I will try to sneak over that day....

Huck's Cove MS? I suppose they must fish for catfish around there? 8)


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 22, 2008)

There's no doubt that this is gonna be a great celebration. Ironically, I will be out on Long Island that day, Miller Place, LI to be exact. Don't know if that is near where you hail from Dan, but I will get drunk in your honor!

The best to both of you!

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2008)

freebird said:


> Geez you guys, what a bunch of party poopers!
> 
> If I get to be anywhere nearby I will try to sneak over that day....
> 
> Huck's Cove MS? I suppose they must fish for catfish around there? 8)



Party Pooper!

I live on the other side of the pond!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 22, 2008)

Freaking congrats guys!!!! I wish I could do a wedding crash but ole Dan may not immediately recognize me and give me a knuckle sandwich in the ole schnazola!


----------



## rochie (Jul 22, 2008)

congratulations to both of you, i'm off to buy my lotto tickets in the hope of winning enough to get there and try those fried pickles and gator bites at hucks cove


----------



## Erich (Jul 22, 2008)

sorry to say will be in process of leaving Deutschland and coming home during your special time..........we would both love to head to the south for the festivities.

say you both aren't going to do some weird Celtic ritual thing like my ancestors with sharp objects are you ?? yowser !

viel Spaß !!

E u. K


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 22, 2008)

Unable to make it. But I too wanna see pics of the festivities and the lovely bride.

Best wishes from the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2008)

Erich said:


> sorry to say will be in process of leaving Deutschland and coming home during your special time..........we would both love to head to the south for the festivities.
> 
> say you both aren't going to do some weird Celtic ritual thing like my ancestors with sharp objects are you ?? yowser !
> 
> ...



We better hook up some and drink a nice cold one!


----------



## Becca (Jul 22, 2008)

rochie said:


> congratulations to both of you, i'm off to buy my lotto tickets in the hope of winning enough to get there and try those fried pickles and gator bites at hucks cove



HEY! I was thinking ew..when faced with the fried pickle proposal...but, THEY'RE AWESOME! Gator is pretty good, too. Dunno about THEIR gator, but sliced tail steak is good and its hard to f'up a meatball.

There will be plenty of pictures, i'm sure...my mom will make sure everyone has a lovely case of retina burn before the evening is through. Shes good like that.


----------



## Erich (Jul 22, 2008)

you're not going to join in wedded bliss with some sort of strange tattoo fetish ?

Chris, I'd luv to hook up with you and yours it is just trying to figure it all out and when is the problem.......... since I am with a tour group. A definate when the two of us come over for some days in another year or so, if you are still in Germany then ?


----------



## Becca (Jul 22, 2008)

and nah, Erich...the strange Celt thing was LAST time.  THIS TIME JELLO WRESTLING!!!


----------



## rochie (Jul 22, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> HEY! I was thinking ew..when faced with the fried pickle proposal...but, THEY'RE AWESOME! Gator is pretty good, too. Dunno about THEIR gator, but sliced tail steak is good and its hard to f'up a meatball.
> 
> There will be plenty of pictures, i'm sure...my mom will make sure everyone has a lovely case of retina burn before the evening is through. Shes good like that.



your groom to be told me about them when i asked if they was any jobs going at huck's in his animal world thread
and i quote "Dude, u dont wanna work at Hucks.... They serve fried pickles and gator tail bites.... Not exactly fine dining if u know what I mean Rochie....

Thanks for the congrats guys....."


----------



## Erich (Jul 22, 2008)

jello wrestling eh ? this is for the two of you under camera or for the whole wedding party ?


----------



## Marcel (Jul 22, 2008)

Do they have directions to go there from Dordrecht, The Netherlands by bike as well? Congratulations from here, guys, I'll drink a Korenwolf on your health that day.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 22, 2008)

Already made my plans for a vaca with the kids that weekend - damn!!

Congrats and I thought it was jello shots not wrestling!


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 22, 2008)

is it a an open bar? and upon reflection congrats


----------



## Becca (Jul 22, 2008)

Going to start a open tab and guests can build upon it, as is the drunken fashion 

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Erich (Jul 22, 2008)

so Becca are you going with the traditional lace dress and Dan is doing the Black tux with white silk shirt and black cumberbun over his rosey red..........covered by black spandex tights


----------



## evangilder (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats to you both. The year has flown by. I wish there was a way I could get down there for the festivities.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the well wishes fellas.... Its gonna be a small thing really, just some family members and a few close friends.... Would have liked to seen some of ur mugs and drink a few, possibly throw one or 2 of u in the Bayou, but hey, thats what dreams are for....

Roman, its no joke... We are re-doing our vows with family this time... No more kids on the horizon as we are both fixed.....

What exactly is a condom???

And for the raised eyebrows, Savage is my middle name, Grandmothers Maiden name.... My father and 2 younger brothers all have the same middle name as well....

It was pure hell as a small child, one of the true reasons I became a bullly at a young age, stealing lunch money and beating kids up....

Syscom, I'll drink ur free Budpisser if u pay the airfare for me to come and drink it with u....

And there will NOT be any jello at the wedding... Thats for the afterparty....


----------



## seesul (Jul 23, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Roman, its no joke... We are re-doing our vows with family this time... No more kids on the horizon as we are both fixed.....
> 
> What exactly is a condom???



O.K., so heartly congrats again! Be happy the members can´t be there as in this case I don´t think it would be your and Becca´s day 

And what is the condom? I really don´t know, I used it only once in my life to plug up the barrell of my submachine gun Mk.58 during crawl in the mud


----------



## Becca (Jul 23, 2008)

Roman, I think that is the most productive use of a condom I have ever heard of... 

Nah, Erich..alas white might burn my skin  Think more beach wedding, i'm even going to be barefoot. Long, olive colored skirt, etc. Mexican wedding shirt for Dan..he said he wasn't really comfortable with shorts so..linen pants. It IS friggin August in Mississippi= F*ckin' hot. 

OF course we'll both be wearing spandex, under our garb..so we can have you there in spirit, Erich.


----------



## seesul (Jul 23, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> Roman, I think that is the most productive use of a condom I have ever heard of...



Yes Becca and I´m happy that was my first and almost last try of that damn thing. Then I used it once for a second and last time just for fun and threw it away before it could fulfil its purpose


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2008)

I wish I would be there with you together.My warmest smiles and best wishes.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 23, 2008)

First I'd like to congradulate both of you on the upcoming Wedding.
Second, are there going to be little GI Dan Action figures on the Wedding Cake?


----------



## ccheese (Jul 23, 2008)

All of this will be covered by the "Social" section of the Huck's Cove
newspaper, won't it ? Ah ... Er... you do have a newspaper in Huck's Cove,
don't you ? Nothing like a wedding to round up the bachelors..... Don't
forget..something old, something new, something borrowed, something blue.
I think it's great. More people should try it... [Marriage !].

Charles


----------



## Becca (Jul 23, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> First I'd like to congradulate both of you on the upcoming Wedding.
> Second, are there going to be little GI Dan Action figures on the Wedding Cake?



Well, after enough shots..Les COULD be the G.I.Dan action figure on the cake  I figure..

Thank you So much for your warm congrats. EVERYONE. 

I, for one, think a shindig with you guys would be a friggin riot. Well, until the police were called...


----------



## Becca (Jul 23, 2008)

ccheese said:


> All of this will be covered by the "Social" section of the Huck's Cove
> newspaper, won't it ? Ah ... Er... you do have a newspaper in Huck's Cove,
> don't you ? Nothing like a wedding to round up the bachelors..... Don't
> forget..something old, something new, something borrowed, something blue.
> ...



 Charles..."Huck's Cove" is the name of the restaurant. Its IN Gautier(pron. Go-SHAY)..go figure!

Something Old= Dan (bwahahahahahahaha)
Something new= Well.. Les drunk and doing a his G.I. Dan impersonation on the cake WOULD be new..
Something borrowed= hmm...i'll have to look into this one...
Something blue= awww...frick! I need to get a garter!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 23, 2008)

A good ol' fashioned wedding! Yessiree!

Wish I could be there!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks alot for the good thought guys, its very much appreciated...

WTF is all this old sh!t about Woeman??? 42 is young..... 

And the only way Im getting drunk on that Saturday is if u pin my down on the dock and pour Goldschlager down my throat...


----------



## Udet (Jul 23, 2008)

...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 23, 2008)

LMFAO Adrian........ Good to see u back again.... How were the waves of recent times???


----------



## Henk (Jul 23, 2008)

Wish I could be there and the best to you both Dan and Becca.


----------



## Udet (Jul 23, 2008)

...


----------



## seesul (Jul 24, 2008)

Njaco said:


> A good ol' fashioned wedding! Yessiree!
> 
> Wish I could be there!!



Who do you think is on the other side of the range.....groom  
Watch out LES


----------



## Becca (Jul 24, 2008)

Udet said:


> Hey Dan...yes, after several months that saw me deprived of my surf rights, i had my time in Australia a couple of months ago...Victoria in the world famous Bells Beach, pretty wild. Got several bruises, a few minor cuts but after the third day i was back on track and ruled the waves.
> 
> And i forgot...my best and warmest wishes are with you and Becca. A big hug to you.
> 
> I seriously regret i can not attend the wedding ceremony but it would be just too wild, all these girls traveling with me, it´s a mess...



Awwww...Udet! Well, pull the plugs, deflate, fold and pack them. Its cool, they can come, too!   The more the merrier!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2008)

Becca, your a champ!......pull the plugs and deflate them....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 24, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> Awwww...Udet! Well, pull the plugs, deflate, fold and pack them.



 

Udet's Girlfriend!!


----------



## Udet (Jul 24, 2008)

...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 24, 2008)

Udet said:


> Adler: that was a lovely projection there. Thank you for sharing part of your collection, but i am not into those. Danke Schön!! *LOL*



Sorry but my wife is very real...

Beccas statement really brings new meaning to your creepy posts about women though!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Becca (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, at least its not as creepy as the blow-up sheep! Sorry, Lucky...


----------



## Becca (Jul 24, 2008)

OH and Bitte..Udet


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2008)

Best of luck to you both, sorry I have to decline also.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 24, 2008)

Udet, you are a legend in your own mind. That collectoin of female undergarments you keep in the back of your dresser get more use in your fantasies than a shovel in a pig sty.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 25, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> Well, at least its not as creepy as the blow-up sheep! Sorry, Lucky...




Lucky's Girlfriend:


----------



## seesul (Jul 25, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Udet's Girlfriend!!





DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Sorry but my wife is very real...
> 
> Beccas statement really brings new meaning to your creepy posts about women though!





Les'Bride said:


> Well, at least its not as creepy as the blow-up sheep! Sorry, Lucky...


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 9, 2008)

Damn for being in the UK  

I hope you both have a great day folks 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> Well, at least its not as creepy as the blow-up sheep! Sorry, Lucky...


I resent that remark...! All the stick you get because the ONE girl act a bit "sheepish"....geeesh!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh my fu*kin head..........

My 2 younger Brothers came in yesterday and, with my now legal 21 year old son, we proceeded to demolish every last beer out of the 54 we had on hand... Red Stripe, New Castle, Corona, Grolsch Blonde, Shiner Bock, Negra Modelo, Dos Equis XXX.....

I dont know how many I had....

Listened to alot of new music, head banging and air guitarin. and had a frickin blast till 1:00 am.... The new Sevendust album is badass......

Today is the wedding and its a great day outside....

Thanks again for all the well-wishes fellas.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Off to the pub later brother, I'll raise one for you and the good lady, to many happy years and memorable moments together....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 9, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Oh my fu*kin head..........
> 
> My 2 younger Brothers came in yesterday and, with my now legal 21 year old son, we proceeded to demolish every last beer out of the 54 we had on hand... Red Stripe, New Castle, Corona, Grolsch Blonde, Shiner Bock, Negra Modelo, Dos Equis XXX.....
> 
> ...



Congrats to both of you - I was hoping I might be able to make a mad dash your way but I got too much sh!t goin on at the homestead. Both of you have a great day together and post some pictures!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats to the both of you, I hope you have a great day!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah......have a great day you Guys!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks alot guys.... Too bad it didnt work out Joe, what a blast we're gonna have...


----------



## rochie (Aug 9, 2008)

best wishes to you both today, have a great time

karl


----------



## Heinz (Aug 9, 2008)

just want extend all my best to you two and your families, have a wonderful day.

Alex


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats you two!

Have a great day and wedding! I wish I could be there!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2008)

What a get together it would have been had we all been able to get there....the "bachelor party" would have caused the goverment to call in the National Guard, to stem the tumult and uproar....everybody would from then on, try to beat us....!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Mìle fàilte dhuit le d'bhréid,
Fad do ré gun robh thu slàn.
Móran làithean dhuit is sìth,
Le d'mhaitheas is le d'nì bhi fàs.
*

A thousand welcomes to you with your marriage kerchief, 
May you be healthy all your days. 
May you be blessed with long life and peace, 
May you grow old with goodness, and with riches. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*May the best ye've ever seen
Be the warst ye'll ever see.
May the moose ne'er lea' yer aumrie
Wi' a tear-drap in his e'e.
May ye aye keep hail an' hertie
Till ye're auld eneuch tae dee.
May ye aye be jist as happy
As we wiss ye noo tae be.
*

May the best you've ever seen
Be the worst you'll ever see.
May the mouse never leave your pantry
With a tear-drop in his eye.
May you always keep healthy and hearty
Until you're old enough to die.
May you always be just as happy
As we wish you now to be.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Where'er ye bide in the world sae wide,
We wish ye a neuk on the sunny side,
Wi' muckle o' love and little o' care,
A wee bit pursie wi' siller to spare,
Yer ain wee ingle when day is spent,
In a wee bit housie wi' hearts content.
*

Wherever you live in the world so wide,
We wish you a nook on the sunny side,
With much love and little care,
A little purse with money to spare,
Your own little hearth when day is spent,
In a little house with hearts content.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mkloby (Aug 9, 2008)

Dan and Becca - sorry I wasn't able to wish you well sooner... I'm having massive computer problems over here... Dammit - you know it's bad when you long for the internet you had in Iraq...

Best of luck!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 9, 2008)

You two only have about two and a half hours til the "I do's". Edna Mae and I
wish for you all the joy and love you can handle. Ours has been a good
marriage, and I wish for you the same. Like my friend, Mr. Spock says,
"Live long and prosper". 

Charles


----------



## trackend (Aug 9, 2008)

With my best wishes to you both Dan and Becca 
your slimey sorry limey friend Lee


----------



## DBII (Aug 9, 2008)

I guess this is what happens when I cannot get on the site for a few weeks. 
Here is to Dan and his beautiful bride! I wish I could share this bottle with everyone. 

DBII


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 9, 2008)

1830 - Bet Les is drunk.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Probably down on the floor singing and mumbling....


----------



## DBII (Aug 9, 2008)

Im right behind him. My last bottle of Jack.

DBII


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Let's have a singalong then damn it!


----------



## DBII (Aug 9, 2008)

ooooo, lets not get started on the singing, I am having flashback to my military days. D*** where did I put that LP? All I can find right now is ZZ Top. I guess that will have to do. Ok, Luck 13 is taking request so I do not have to crank up the turntable.

DBII


----------



## Maestro (Aug 9, 2008)

Uh ? Once again I'm late on the news...

I wish you all the best, Becca and Dan.

 

*Opens a bottle of vodka* To the newly married couple !


----------



## Freebird (Aug 9, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> 1830 - Bet Les is drunk.





Lucky13 said:


> Probably down on the floor singing and mumbling....



Hey I bet she won't notice if I slip down to the bar for a quick one....


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 9, 2008)

OOoooooh.....

I'm a lumberjack, and I'm okay.
I sleep all night and I work all day.

FORUM:
He's a lumberjack, and he's okay.
He sleeps all night and he works all day.

LES:
I cut down trees. I eat my lunch.
I go to the lavatory.
On Wednesdays I go shoppin'
And have buttered scones for tea.

FORUM:
He cuts down trees. He eats his lunch.
He goes to the lavatory.
On Wednesdays he goes shopping
And has buttered scones for tea.

He's a lumberjack, and he's okay.
He sleeps all night and he works all day.

LES:
I cut down trees. I skip and jump.
I like to press wild flowers.
I put on women's clothing
And hang around in bars.

FORUM:
He cuts down trees. He skips and jumps.
He likes to press wild flowers.
He puts on women's clothing
And hangs around in bars?!

He's a lumberjack, and he's okay.
He sleeps all night and he works all day.

LES:
I cut down trees. I wear high heels,
Suspendies, and a bra.
I wish I'd been a girlie,
Just like my dear Papa.

FORUM:
He cuts down trees. He wears high heels,
Suspendies, and a bra?!

LUCKY13
What's this? Wants to be a girlie?! Oh, My!
And I thought you were so rugged! Poofter!...

FORUM
He's a lumberjack, and he's okay.
He sleeps all night and he works all day.

He's a lumberjack, and he's okaaaaay.
He sleeps all night and he works all day.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 9, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> 1830 - Bet Les is drunk.




It's 1930 here...... no bet !!

Charles


----------



## DBII (Aug 9, 2008)

Great choice Matt, grab a glass. As much as I have enjoyed singing with you all tonight, I hoping to fail on my quest to once again to find the waterfall. Best of Luck to the wedding couple. 

DBII


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 9, 2008)

Skol!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2008)

I raise a glass of sparkling cider...Na Z Drowie!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2008)

My turn fellas.....*have a few mouthfuls of whisky*...aaahhhh..!

*As I went home on Monday night as drunk as drunk could be
I saw a horse outside the door where my old horse should be
Well, I called me wife and I said to her: Will you kindly tell to me
Who owns that horse outside the door where my old horse should be?

Ah, you're drunk, 
you're drunk you silly old fool, 
still you can not see
That's a lovely sow that me mother sent to me
Well, it's many a day I've travelled a hundred miles or more
But a saddle on a sow sure I never saw before

And as I went home on Tuesday night as drunk as drunk could be
I saw a coat behind the door where my old coat should be
Well, I called me wife and I said to her: Will you kindly tell to me
Who owns that coat behind the door where my old coat should be

Ah, you're drunk, 
you're drunk you silly old fool, 
still you can not see
That's a woollen blanket that me mother sent to me
Well, it's many a day I've travelled a hundred miles or more
But buttons in a blanket sure I never saw before

And as I went home on Wednesday night as drunk as drunk could be
I saw a pipe up on the chair where my old pipe should be
Well, I called me wife and I said to her: Will you kindly tell to me
Who owns that pipe up on the chair where my old pipe should be

Ah, you're drunk, 
you're drunk you silly old fool, 
still you can not see
That's a lovely tin whistle that me mother sent to me
Well, it's many a day I've travelled a hundred miles or more
But tobacco in a tin whistle sure I never saw before

And as I went home on Thursday night as drunk as drunk could be
I saw two boots beneath the bed where my old boots should be
Well, I called me wife and I said to her: Will you kindly tell to me
Who owns them boots beneath the bed where my old boots should be

Ah, you're drunk, 
you're drunk you silly old fool, 
still you can not see
They're two lovely Geranium pots me mother sent to me
Well, it's many a day I've travelled a hundred miles or more
But laces in Geranium pots I never saw before

And as I went home on Friday night as drunk as drunk could be
I saw a head upon the bed where my old head should be
Well, I called me wife and I said to her: Will you kindly tell to me
Who owns that head upon the bed where my old head should be

Ah, you're drunk, 
you're drunk you silly old fool, 
still you can not see
That's a baby boy that me mother sent to me
Well, it's many a day I've travelled a hundred miles or more
But a baby boy with his whiskers on sure I never saw before

And as I went home on Saturday night as drunk as drunk could be
I saw two hands upon her breasts where my old hands should be
Well, I called me wife and I said to her: Will you kindly tell to me
Who owns them hands upon your breasts where my old hands should be

Ah, you're drunk, 
you're drunk you silly old fool, 
still you can not see
That's a lovely night gown that me mother sent to me
Well, it's many a day I've travelled a hundred miles or more
But fingers in a night gown sure I never saw before

As I went home on Sunday night as drunk as drunk could be
I saw a thing in her thing where my old thing should be
Well, I called me wife and I said to her: Will you kindly tell to me
Who owns that thing in your thing where my old thing should be

Ah, you're drunk, 
you're drunk you silly old fool, 
still you can not see
That's a lovely tin whistle that me mother sent to me
Well, it's many a day I've travelled a hundred miles or more
But hair on a tin whistle sure I never saw before 
*


----------



## Freebird (Aug 9, 2008)

evangilder said:


> I raise a glass of sparkling cider...Na Z Drowie!




Eric is that Polish?

Sounds almost the same in Russian.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2008)

Yep, it's polish. I grew up with a lot of Poles in the Milwaukee area and it was customary to say that when we raised our glasses. Old habits die hard.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Slainte'...!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2008)

If you want a real drinking song, ala' Monty Python this is the best....

Everybody raise their glass (DB get off the floor and Lucky stop pouring Jack over his head!)

To Dan and Becca!!!!

Immanuel Kant was a real pissant
Who was very rarely stable.

Heidegger, Heidegger was a boozy beggar
Who could think you under the table.

David Hume could out-consume
Wilhelm Freidrich Hegel, (or Schoppenhauer and Hagel in some versions)

And Wittgenstein was a beery swine
Who was just as schloshed as Schlegel.

There's nothing Nietzche couldn't teach ya
'Bout the raising of the wrist.
Socrates, himself, was permanently pissed.

John Stuart Mill, of his own free will,
On half a pint of shandy was particularly ill.

Plato, they say, could stick it away--
Half a crate of whiskey every day.

Aristotle, Aristotle was a bugger for the bottle.
Hobbes was fond of his dram,

And René Descartes was a drunken fart.
'I drink, therefore I am.'

Yes, Socrates, himself, is particularly missed,
A lovely little thinker,
But a bugger when he's pissed.

Oy!!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 9, 2008)

Well done all!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2008)

My tuen agayn felas....wtf!? *discover that his whisky bottle is empty...
...climbs up on the table....stumble and falls to the floor....gets up...brushes himself off and pretend that it never happend....up on the table...ducks for the oncoming flying frozen fish.....which instead hits Matt308 in the face...*

*Beer, beer, beer, tiddly beer, beer, beer
A long time ago, way back in history
When all there was to drink was nothing but cups of tea
Along came a man by the name of Charlie Mopps
And he invented a wonderful drink and he made it out of hops


(Chorus)

He must have been an admiral, a sultan, or a king

And to his praises we shall always sing

Look what he has done for us, he's filled us up with cheer

Lord bless Charlie Mopps,

The man who invented beer beer beer, tiddley beer beer beer...

The Jury's Bar, the Clancy's Pub, the Hole in the Wall as well
One thing you can be sure of, it's Charlie's beer they sell
So come on all ye lucky lads at eleven O'clock ye stop
For five short seconds, remember Charlie Mopps
One, two, three, four, five

Chorus

A bushel of malt, A barrel of hops, you stir it around with a stick,
The kind of lubrication to make your engine tick.
Forty pints of wallop a day will keep away the quacks.
It's only eight pence ha'penny and one and six in tax
One, two, three, four, five

Chorus 
The Lord bless Charlie Mops!

*


----------



## ccheese (Aug 9, 2008)

What have you people been drinking ????? Is everyone [but me] celebrating
with the newlyweds ?? Think I'll 'ave a spot 'o tea....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm just sipping on my Bartles Jaymes Pork Prune Apperetif. But Lucky and DBII are a different matter.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 9, 2008)

Certainly Lucky. Give him a rope and he hangs himself.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2008)

....and smile while doing it.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 10, 2008)

ccheese said:


> What have you people been drinking ????? Is everyone [but me] celebrating
> with the newlyweds ?? Think I'll 'ave a spot 'o tea....
> 
> Charles



Nope Charles, I raised the glass of sparkling cider (the non-alcohol type).


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2008)

*gets down from the table...slip on the frozen fish....grabs NJaco to break the fall.....with both falling instead....frozen fish gets airborne once again.....*


----------



## Njaco (Aug 10, 2008)

" and comes down on Njaco who wimpers.._'But I didn't do anything_!!...."


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Sure you didnt is that why the barmaid is smoothing her skirt


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2008)

*feels like singing again....*

*Well a Scotsman clad in kilt left a bar on evening fair
And one could tell by how we walked that he drunk more than his share
He fumbled round until he could no longer keep his feet
Then he stumbled off into the grass to sleep beside the street
Ring ding diddle diddle I de oh ring di diddly I oh
He stumbled off into the grass to sleep beside the street

About that time two young and lovely girls just happend by
And one says to the other with a twinkle in her eye
See young sleeping Scotsman so strong and handsome built
I wonder if it's true what they don't wear beneath the kilt
Ring ding diddle diddle I de oh ring di diddly I oh
I wonder if it's true what they don't wear beneath the kilt

They crept up on that sleeping Scotsman quiet as could be
Lifted up his kilt about an inch so they could see
And there behold, for them to view, beneath his Scottish skirt
Was nothing more than God had graced him with upon his birth
Ring ding diddle diddle I de oh ring di diddly I oh 
Was nothing more than God had graced him with upon his birth

They marveled for a moment, then one said we must be gone
Let's leave a present for our friend, before we move along
As a gift they left a blue silk ribbon, tied into a bow
Around the bonnie star, the Scots kilt did lift and show
Ring ding diddle diddle I de oh ring di diddly I oh
Around the bonnie star, the Scots kilt did lift and show

Now the Scotsman woke to nature's call and stumbled towards a tree
Behind a bush, he lift his kilt and gawks at what he sees
And in a startled voice he says to what's before his eyes.
O lad I don't know where you been but I see you won first prize
Ring ding diddle diddle I de oh ring di diddly I oh
O lad I don't know where you been but I see you won first prize 
*


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 10, 2008)

U guys are outta ur fu*kin minds, u know that????

Thanks alto for the well wishes and congrats fellas.....

Last night was excellent... The evening went perfectly and, get this, we went through around $450.00 on the bar tab alone.... My head still hurts somewhat...

I got loads of pics, but theyll wait alittle while this mornings humongous breakfast is gettin eaten up by this menagerie of Yankees and Texans...

Thanks again guys, and Becca's gonna love the tunes....


----------



## Njaco (Aug 10, 2008)

> U guys are outta ur fu*kin minds, u know that????


----------



## Erich (Aug 10, 2008)

a hearty Congrats Dan/Becca, August is a great month isn't it.... ? Today Käthe and and I celebrate our 34th wedding anniversary...............

Life is frickin good ! go out and have a blast 8) 

E ~


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2008)

We all try to make you proud brother....


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Well done guys!!!! I completely forgot it was yesterday till i got online this morning But a side note, me and my buddys started drinkin beer at 1330 and didnt stop till 2400, so i was there with you guys in spirits (burp) my head hurts


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2008)

Just (beep) cheap (beep) beer? I certainly hope that it wasn't that (beep) you call (beep) beer....I wouldn't even (beep) feed my (beep) mother or father that (beep) (beep) stuff! I'd be (beep) careful if I were you (beep) lot....next time you might find one of those (beep) smell good (beep) things from the (beep) urinals...I have an uneasy feeling that it's there, where they get their (beep) water supply from! Tell me that it was imported please...!







Time for another REAL drink!


----------



## Becca (Aug 10, 2008)

Alright, I'll start out by saying...the shindig could ONLY have been better with y'all there. AND I don't think I could love you guys MORE for the Python. I'd see your songs and raise you a chorus of "Every sperm is Sacred.." IF I wasn't TRYING to recover from the last 3 days of drinking heavily AND having familia up to my as*. I have never felt SO Irish. 

I didn't even get to see this till today! lol...Yes, the flowers are LOVELY thank you guys SOO much. They actually had impecciable timing, I was in the throws of a Bride-zilla moment..planning the demise of a FEW people at the time. My beloved husband had lovingly taken the boys to get their hair cuts for the wedding. NEXT I saw my splendid off-spring, it was like staring at Lloyd and Harry(Dumb and Dumber) ONE a full blown mullet and the other had earmuffs of hair AND bangs. NO srsly. I was wondering WHY the inept chick at Fantastic Sam's wanted to get my kids as*es kicked..when low and behold..I glanced outsde to see a man coming up with a beautiful spring bouquet. My heart melted, everything was then again warm and fuzzy.... 

You guys may never know the lives you saved THAT moment. 

I adore you, truly.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 10, 2008)

You havn't said so, but I assume you are Mrs. Dan S. Case ?

Congrats on the wedding.... When do WE get to kiss the bride ???

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 10, 2008)

Easy, Mr. C.

[Someone give me a wrench so I can tighten his neckbolts.]


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 10, 2008)

Glad you guys had a great time! Congratulations again, and to many splendid years together!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 10, 2008)

Good to see you made it!!!

Lucky, crack open the Martinellis Sparkiling Cider!!!!


----------



## Becca (Aug 10, 2008)

HUGE KISSES FOR EVERYONE!!!!  I'd be honored, AS long as Lucky watches his hands. 

He's mine, Lucky.


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Just (beep) cheap (beep) beer? I certainly hope that it wasn't that (beep) you call (beep) beer....I wouldn't even (beep) feed my (beep) mother or father that (beep) (beep) stuff! I'd be (beep) careful if I were you (beep) lot....next time you might find one of those (beep) smell good (beep) things from the (beep) urinals...I have an uneasy feeling that it's there, where they get their (beep) water supply from! Tell me that it was imported please...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice try lucky, we were actually drinkin stella atois and coronas  


now i know you love that tar they call guiness but i dont pick on you about it.............











everbody else does..........quick duck its lucky and his sheep


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2008)

Who and his what now??


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 10, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> HUGE KISSES FOR EVERYONE!!!!  I'd be honored, AS long as Lucky watches his hands.
> 
> He's mine, Lucky.



clever


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm NOT that kinda boy.....hmpf!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 10, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> I'm NOT that kinda boy.....hmpf!



'nuff said.


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Just love the kitten.....so....cute


----------



## Erich (Aug 10, 2008)

ok Dan/Becca now to make this thing last a very long long time..........

or I'll kick both yur Butts !


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hmmm a Texan NJ Hockey Lovin' Heavy Metal Irish Beauty (no Dan not you) SEAL who can cook TexMex. Now she would be a handful.


----------



## Becca (Aug 10, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Hmmm a Texan NJ Hockey Lovin' Heavy Metal Irish Beauty (no Dan not you) SEAL who can cook TexMex. Now she would be a handful.



Matt, put down the crack pipe and step AWAY from the keyboard.....DO WAT?! I'm following all BUT Jersied and SEAL'd Please reiterate.  thanky.

Les was just muttering something about f*ckin' NJ what??


----------



## Njaco (Aug 10, 2008)

Any self-respectin' Jerseite would root for the Flyers anyhow!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 10, 2008)

I thought Les was form Jersey.

Anywho, she would still be a handful.


----------



## Freebird (Aug 11, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> Alright, I'll start out by saying...the shindig could ONLY have been better with y'all there.
> 
> I didn't even get to see this till today! lol...Yes, the flowers are LOVELY thank you guys SOO much. They actually had impecciable timing, I was in the throws of a Bride-zilla moment....when low and behold..I glanced outsde to see a man coming up with a beautiful spring bouquet. My heart melted, everything was then again warm and fuzzy....
> 
> You guys may never know the lives you saved THAT moment.



I'm glad that you liked the flowers! I got a frantic call from the FTD guy trying to figure out where to go, I guess they found the house.  

I hope you guys like the grill, that they put it together right! 
{Les Becca, send me a PM if they need any more info when you pick it up} 

So will we be seeing some wedding pics posted? {And Les burning off his eyebrows trying to figure the grill out?}  


Thanks to everyone who chipped in to get the gift flowers, if you got my PM too late or I missed anyone, so sorry....  

EvanGilder
DerAdlerIstGelandet
Erich
FLYBOYJ
Ccheese
Matt308
Wurger
ToughOmbre
NJaco
Lucky13
Comiso90
Timshatz
Drgondog
Wayne Little
Trackend
Marcel
Thorlifter
Syscom3
Pbfoot
Mkloby
Wilbur1
Freebird


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2008)

All the missions that Dan was ever on, put toghether, was never so dangerous, to life and limb, and unpredictable as the one, that he's on now, to try and stay on a womans straight and narrow....bullets you can avoid, but a solid frozen fish...if you're gonna hit him Becca, if you're gonna hit him with that fish, make sure that you hit him with LOVE and RESPECT....







Looking forward to recieve the invitation to your 50th anniversary...!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 11, 2008)

Les is from Long Island New York Matt, not New Jersey... Bein accused of that is worse than ANY smack from any fish across the face...

Thanks for everything u guys did, especially the flowers AND the Grill.... Totally unexpected and one hellofa surprise..... I cant wait to get the grill fired up....

U guys are the Greatest!!!

I now have all my pics, from 3 digital cameras, sorted and sized... I will start up a new thread this evening with pics etc etc.... Thanks, once again, to all u guys:

Freebird
EvanGilder
DerAdlerIstGelandet
Erich
FLYBOYJ
Ccheese
Matt308
ToughOmbre
NJaco
Lucky13
Comiso90
Timshatz
Drgondog
Wayne Little
Trackend
Marcel
Thorlifter
Syscom3
Pbfoot
Mkloby
Wilbur1

All of u guys couldnt get any higher in my book....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2008)

You're absolutely and positively welcome Dan AND Becca!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2008)

Anytime my friends, ANYTIME...!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 11, 2008)

Anytime my friend!


----------



## Erich (Aug 11, 2008)

I expect a nice assortment of BBQ shrimp sent postal real soon my way off that new Grill Bro..........

congrats you 2 and enjoy life !!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 11, 2008)

Becca: I think you're right about Lucky. I heard he was "an international
lover". [Russian hands and Roman fingers]. Hope you're all having a hellova
good time. Are we doing the honeymoon trip, too ??? Can't wait to see the
pic's..

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hmpf.....I don't have to take this.....I'm going home!


----------



## Freebird (Aug 11, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Hmpf.....I don't have to take this.....I'm going home!



Oh but who would we have to poke fun at then?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 11, 2008)

Don't look at me!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 11, 2008)

The BBQ is put together, sitting at Sears... Its pouring rain and I worked my ass off today, so....

Tomorrow is the pick up.....

I will get a new thread goin with pics tonight fellas.....

And Lucky??? I love u man...


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 11, 2008)

New York, New Jersey, Bronx, Eastside, all use guys sound the same. Yankee. Every one a ya's. Worst than getting hit with a frozen fish eh. At least you chastised me with LOVE and RESPECT.

I'm still a little disturbed with Lucky's #139 post. If I'm not mistaken, he slipped you the tongue.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 11, 2008)

its 'youse' guys, not use guys. Jeez! Yo, Cuz, howse dat Sific wedder doing fo ya?!


----------



## Becca (Aug 12, 2008)

Was that Pacific Weather?? Njaco? The accent is contagious, i'm constantly having to remind the boys that they need to use their 'R's.."IT'S NOT BUTTA...its Butt-ER"  

THEN AGAIN, having to be around mom and dad and my best-friend Melissa for the wedding made my twang REALLY heavy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> The BBQ is put together, sitting at Sears... Its pouring rain and I worked my ass off today, so....
> 
> Tomorrow is the pick up.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 13, 2008)

> Was that Pacific Weather?? Njaco? The accent is contagious, i'm constantly having to remind the boys that they need to use their 'R's.."IT'S NOT BUTTA...its Butt-ER"



Funny thing is, I don't have that accent down here in the southern part of the state. Its a little more refined!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2008)

Is this gonna turn into one of those potato and tomato things now?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 13, 2008)

Be careful, Lucky. I see a seasoned, well cooked Herring swinging our way! I may switch my cologne to Old Bay!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2008)

I'll swap to Iceberg or Old Spice then and stand close to the cooler or waterfront...maybe I'll blend in and "disappear" off her radar....
Those herrings do some serious damage....I've heard.


----------



## Becca (Aug 13, 2008)

do WHAT? Seasoned herring, tomato and potato..butta and grill?? This thread is making me hungry. 

but, sersiously....DUDE, I can't wait to slap fresh tuna steak on that grill. You guys f'ing rawk. IMHO.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 13, 2008)

(psst, hey Lucky, good idea superglueing that Weber nameplate on that Dollar store grill!)


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2008)

(will you please keep quiet for f*ck sake.....)


----------



## ccheese (Aug 13, 2008)

Njaco said:


> (psst, hey Lucky, good idea superglueing that Weber nameplate on that Dollar store grill!)



It wasn't Dollar Store.... It was Dollar General.... hush... be quiet ! Build
a fire in a wash tub and you get the same results !!

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Freebird (Aug 13, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> I'm still a little disturbed with Lucky's #139 post. If I'm not mistaken, he slipped you the tongue.




Oops that was me....    cantt spel wright!

:"Tongue1": IF SPELLED CORRECTLY looks like this >>>>


----------

